# BnB Poler Bears



## AP

I've seen a few! I'm a newbie and would be nice to know others around to ask for advice etc!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Me :wave: I've been poling since January, I LOVE it!


----------



## ~RedLily~

:hi: I've been doing it since the beginning of last month, I love it! Off to a class in about an hour :)


----------



## AP

Yeeeeyyyyyy! Hello!!! :happydance:

I'm on my 5th week, after my 2nd I ended up with an X-Pole in my livingroom :rofl: I can't believe how much I have fallen in love with it all, and so quickly! I've never really found anything I enjoy keeping fit.

I'm keeping a little personal blog to keep me going too when the days hurt :rofl: It'll be nice to look back on from the very beginning.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I have my class tonight too :) AND my new liquid chalk grip has arrived in the post today :happydance: I've been using dry hands (don't know if you girls use/have that) but last week i ran out and used my teachers liquid chalk, it was amazing! 

AP, I have an xpole in my living room too haha. Slap bang in the middle of the room, Kyla loves it and quite often will just spin round the pole for ages instead of playing with her toys :haha:

What is your favourite/most advanced move so far? 

If your blog is public AP I'd like to have a read if you wanna send/post the link :)


----------



## AP

Char
I've been using dry hands , would you say liquid chalk is better?
I think I have about 12-15 basic moves I have to learn in order to pass my first level. I can manage most of them, but theres one they call Baby Curl, where I am utterly terrified to move my stationary leg and spin! Also weirdly cannot get the knack of a carosel and I dont get it. I actually do think its just a bit of time I need and the rest follows. 

(I kinda get there are different names for the same moves , and i think this name is in the minority lol)

Still building up to climbing but getting there, gets easier each week. I just struggle to get further up. At home I've been using ankle protectors now and again before I rip the crap out my feet :rofl:


----------



## Eliza_V

Been poling for 18 months and now a beginners instructor :) (although I am advanced I don't want to teach that yet!) so count me in!


----------



## AP

:happydance: Yey vixiepoo!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I use dry hands too.
I was the only one who turned up at my class today so had a one to one. It was amazing I did so much but was absolutely knackered (and bruised) :lol:
I was already able to do extended butterfly so worked on inverted pencil (I am terrible with all the names btw) the one in vixiepoo's pic, snake(caterpillar), aysha and I can't remember what the other thing is called but it was a wrist sit though to something :lol:
I would be too nervous to have a pole at home in case I fell lol.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Dry hands was good, but i kept having to reapply it allll the time cos as soon as I started sweating even a tiny bit (i sweat a lot :() it was useless! This one lasts my whole lesson with one application! 

This is the one i bought if anyone wants a look: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110325729557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

My newest moves are 

Dangerous bridge:

Spoiler


No handed diva dive:

Spoiler


Russian bridge:

Spoiler


and the one we were working on last night which is a variation of the brass monkey:

Spoiler


If anyone wants a look ive got a whole album of them on facebook here :haha:


----------



## AP

I feel like I will never get there :rofl:

Thanks for the link Char! Realised thats my fav shop, i love them!
Sent you a request btw ;)

I got on the pole last night and managed to climb to the top, hurrah.... every little helps and that :haha: Too tired to do anything else though!



What would you ladies recommend to help build up strength? Its always a case of me trying something new, ripping the hell out myself and being hopeless... rest a few days and i can do it with ease.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Yay well done! :D

I always think 'i'll never do that' too, but you get there! 

My arm strength is seriously lacking, my instructor reckons climbing and inverts help with strength but they're so boring to me now lol. I think the more you practice the stronger you get definitely, my legs are like bloody steel now! :haha:

At the moment I have a bruised boob/chest from brass monkey'ing so much last night, rather painful! 

Have accepted you on facebook :)


----------



## AP

The first bruised boob is a bewildering thing.... :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Yay well done climbing :)

I must start taking more pics. I've only got this one and my first attempt at a butterfly (very sloppy looking so won't show lol).

I was told to do pull ups on the pole to build up strength.

My inner thigh is soo bruised today from the wrist sit feed through because I got to do it loads being the only one there yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-19 14.14.11.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Definitely not the worst bruise ive had mind!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2007.JPG
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Char&Bump-x

RedLily you must be quite strong, I've been going for ages and can't do any moves that require my arms bearing most of my weight :haha: My extended butterfly is pitiful! Well done :D

Also, your crash mats look great haha, ours are small and square and don't really help if you actually fall on them. Thankfully i've only had one proper fall and that was from a failed superman :haha:

We take pics constantly, and i film everything too and take screenshots. Can't miss a pic of a good move :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Thank, yeah I was surprised by how strong I am actually, definitely got stronger since starting pole.

The mats are amazing, it would be practically impossible to break bones with them :lol:

I'd say this is the second worst bruise I've had so far. Cupid messed the back of my knee up when I first tried it :dohh:

I can't wait to be doing as much as you can do :) I'm so impatient to get really good :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-24 13.46.51.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Ouch! What was that from?

Cupid is my ultimate enemy. I've done it once, got the picture to prove i did it and never done it again :haha: I find it SO hard to keep my foot in place with that one! 

Knee hold really bruises and cos it's on the soft pad of your knee it hurts for ages after! Superman is another super bruiser for me but I do love the move!

I'm starting to get impatient now. The moves I want to do just aren't possible on the tiny amount of arm strength I have, so I need to get working out!


----------



## ~RedLily~

That was from doing a wrist sit feed through (I think it's called that). I hate cupid, I haven't tried it in a while. I find side climbing really tiring so by the time I'm high enough I'm too tired :lol: I'm really tall so have to get really high. Cross ankle release is another one I'm only just starting to like but it still hurts loads I find.

I've not tried superman yet, I'm in no rush it looks painful :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hmm, its obviously not called that in my class, wonder what it is! I wish they'd all keep the names the same haha.

Cross ankle release is one of my favourites, it looks a lot harder than it is and that's great when you're showing off :haha: 

Superman is one of my favourites too but I find it a lot easier to go into it in combos rather than just straight in to the move IYKWIM.

I hate side climb. It knackers me and it hurts lol


----------



## AP

I film too... Much easier :haha: DH was like, who's taking the pics??? :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

:haha: I know, it's really annoying how everywhere has different names. It's a wrist sit that goes into a kind of inverted knee hold with your other leg straight out behind the pole. I can't find it online to find another name.

Yeah it looks really impressive when it's done smoothly. I'm still really slow and take ages to let go lol.

I will start taking more photos and film when I've got these latest moves right.


----------



## AP

Right ladies I need help

Instructor was trying to encourage me to get upside down.

Tips! Help! Fek!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I find it easier to kick up. I think inverted really comfortable actually. You just have to go for it, the only times I couldn't do it was when I held back a bit. With a spotter and mat though :lol:

Pic from today :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-26 14.11.09.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AP

I am suspecting I am too early for this shiz even when the instructor told me to try :wacko:
I only just got climbing. Hell I'm only on week 5 (give a bit for the fact I pole at home and class too) but still


----------



## ~RedLily~

Noo you can do it! My instructor got a bit mixed up on my weeks and thought I was on my 4th week (twice a week) when I had actually only been going for 4 lessons when she got me to try it. It really isn't as hard as it looks. Your instructor must think you are up to it.


----------



## AP

That's what I thought, surely to god she wouldn't get me to try otherwise. But I defo need a spotter. Think this is one to take my time with tbh, it ain't gonna happen right away or as quick as anything else.

Why can't i do a bloody carousel I will never work this out :rofl: I manage to do more complicated moves than that!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Do you watch youtube tutorials? I find they are really helpful. I sometimes struggle more with really simple spins that the harder moves. Even my fireman spin isn't very neat :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I inverted on my first lesson. You can do it!! I've had my non-pole friends inverting in my living room, it's really not as hard as it looks, go for it!

One tip i will chuck out there is wear a bra with no wire, mine kept hitting the pole as i inverted and bruising me. I now have a special pole bra with no wires haha.

Pole pic from this week.. 

Spoiler


----------



## ~RedLily~

I really want my own pole now!! There are a few moves I know how to do just need to practise and I'm desperate to get on a pole. I have nowhere to put one though.


----------



## AP

Bra.... That's a bloody valid tip :rofl:

Where the sod would I get a decent one?

Red Lily shove some furnature out the way lol.


----------



## Jaysmummy

I want to do this soooooo bad :brat:

You ladies look fab!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Do it!! It is so fun.

AP I've been thinking of ways to move furniture about and it just wouldn't work.


----------



## AP

A few more bruises tonight.

Isn't it weird how we all have a "simple" move that others would find quite easy? DH bloody done a move in one go before I managed to crack it an hour later, pillows scattered on the floor cause I thought I'd die. :rofl: finally the baby curl is in my book!

Hurting! I don't think anyone realises how rough pole can be!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I just pulled the wires out of a primark bra :haha: but i have very small boobs so bras arent a big deal to me!


----------



## AP

Why didnt I think of that before spending a ridiculous amount on two bras today? :rofl:


----------



## beth_terri

Oh I'm soooooo jealous!! I LOVE pole. I used to be quite good at it, but then the class stopped running :( I have my own pole but I don't the house structure enough to put it up lmao. Really really wish I could get back into it but the nearest class is over an hour away :(


----------



## AP

Get a stud finder to help you Hun.
At the mo I'm using a steel beam so I'm ok but will need to use a stud finder when I need more space and move the pole

Studio Veena do online tutorials that are highly rated, there's 3 days free. I haven't tried myself but if the free days are good I may consider it


----------



## beth_terri

I think the plaster board will crack haha x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Tonight's new move :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AP

Wooo Char!

I had a crap night with the pole last night, i managed to do a transition in a spin though. 

This is the move i am having trouble with. I honest get fear moving my back leg and i just get left hanging (sore) and dont spin. Its a flipping mental issue. ive had pillows on the floor and i just cant nail it. And I need to for my Level 1 pass. :grr: :cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4YJDwVedyM

here again

https://www.digi-pole.com/2011/08/intermediate-spiral/


----------



## beth_terri

That move took me a long time to grasp. It used to kill me lol. Id be in soo much pain after. In the end I found the only way I could do it was have no fear and fly at the pole with speed haha. Properly fling your top leg at it so the rest of you follows. It's probably the move that took me the longest to get!


----------



## AP

That is reassuring Beth - i find it kinda weird its on my beginner section myself but hey ho.... I do find walking into it helps.

Some bruises i got from it though!

DH does it with ease :grr: HOW!!!!


----------



## beth_terri

I think I'm just gona go for it and get the pole down tonight. Fingers crossed the ceiling won't come down...


----------



## AP

Tap the ceiling Hun and try and find the joists x you'll b fiiiiine


----------



## beth_terri

Or perhaps not! Seeing as though the poles vanished off the face of the earth...!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've never even seen that spin haha, strange how things differ!


----------



## AP

That's what frustrates me, it varies from area to area and class to class


----------



## Char&Bump-x

To be fair, I did tell my instructor that I didn't want to do floorwork and spins. I moved straight on to 'tricks' cos I felt stupid/embarrased doing spins etc in front of people :haha: so she probably does teach it, just not to me haha


----------



## bbkf

I reallllly wanna do this! The only class near me isnt walking distance n I dont drive :(

How long have you guys been doing it?


----------



## AP

You could do it from home with online lessons. I know Studio Veena are great - you pay monthly or yearly for access and they show you the points of contact to the pole too. 

Im only on week 6 lol :haha:

My instructor does home DVDs and you only really need to go in for certification. I just go in weekly though


----------



## bbkf

Oh so I could just do it at home? Is it expensive to get a pole indoors or did you just put it up yourself? 

Do you guys just do it for fun/ exercise or are you getting the certificates because you want to teach or something? Sorry dont no how it all works! Ha x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've been going since January, once a week and have a pole at home too. 

If you are going to get a pole, get an x-pole. The cheaper versions (i.e carmen electras one from ann summers etc) are not made for pole fitness, they aren't safe for inverted moves etc. 

x-poles come in several different versions, different finishes and have static and spinning poles. My chrome spinning pole cost £200 new but they are often on ebay for a lot less. 

There are *loads* of videos/tutorials online to help you out. Check youtube and you'll find 100s!


----------



## bbkf

Thanks ill have a look at those x poles! It looks pretty hard tho my arms are so weak ha I just get so bored with regular exercise n stuff


----------



## AP

Dont worry about your arms! Hell, I couldnt even physically lift myself off the floor standing and holding on. I ache, it was dire, i thought I'd never manage. I recovered, and the week after, I progressed.

And thats really what happens. Totally do shit, ache, and then you can do it. :rofl:

I agree though, don't go for anything but an Xpole. Have a look at the sizes and types, but the static Xpole Sport in Chrome starts at £149.99. (we dont use spinning mode really at our classes)
(I went for Titanium gold as its a bit "stickier")


----------



## Char&Bump-x

bbkf, when i started i had the weakest arms in the history of the world, trust me, it will build up! 

I still have very little muscle in my arms but i'm doing ok with the 'arm moves' now..


Spoiler


----------



## bbkf

Wow id be scared id drop on my head haha I just found a class closer to me its every Thursday £9 is that generally how much lessons cost?


----------



## AP

Ours is £7.50 for an hour and a further hour is £5. I think it depends on the instructor, where they hold them, what they offer. There's pole fitness/dancing/bit of both. 

I haven't landed on my head lol, they won't make you do anything you're not ready for.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My instructor charges £10 for 1 hour, £35 for 4 one hour sessions and £65 for 4 weeks of unlimited lessons. She runs 10 classes a week so I can really get my moneys worth out of £65 if i choose to do that. 

You won't fall on your head. You can usually catch yourself before you fall lol. I've fallen once and it was out of trying something i knew full well i didnt have the strength for at home :haha:


----------



## beth_terri

I've never properly fallen, but have slipped. I've also tried a move where I was glad I had someone behind me to catch me lmao. Can't remember what it's called but you climb the pole, hold on by your legs at the top and just fling back. Didn't work lol. 

We had a move re named the Lisa bone crushed though... :D


----------



## AP

£65 unlimited sounds fab! I like that!
I have my class tonight. I normally make a point in not poling the night before class because i normally ache but I gave in last night and something weird happened - on Tuesday night I couldnt do a flipping thing and thought I should really give in. Last night? I was spinning much better, getting round the pole more and easier, and managed to do that flipping Baby Curl a few times with no pillows on the floor :rofl: DH looked shocked too, he could see the difference. I managed a few Level 2 moves too so I was quite chuffed. :happydance:


----------



## bbkf

That class is tonight and I reallllly wanna go but dh dad is being a dick and wont have her for 1 extra hour even though hes not doing anything else:( hopefully he changes his mind and I can go!


----------



## AP

Bribe him? Beer? :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I pay £50 a month for unlimited lessons but only go twice a week at the moment.

Well done AP that's brilliant!!


----------



## AP

I get 5 lessons for £35 online so it's not a huge saving (maybe £2.50) but saves me looking for flaming change :haha: We have a lot of lessons available a week so we can drop in most nights. I am scared to see another instuctor though!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

AtomicPink said:


> £65 unlimited sounds fab! I like that!
> I have my class tonight. I normally make a point in not poling the night before class because i normally ache but I gave in last night and something weird happened - on Tuesday night I couldnt do a flipping thing and *thought I should really give in.* Last night? I was spinning much better, getting round the pole more and easier, and managed to do that flipping Baby Curl a few times with no pillows on the floor :rofl: DH looked shocked too, he could see the difference. I managed a few Level 2 moves too so I was quite chuffed. :happydance:

Don't give in, just work on something different if you can't 'get' a move. 
I have spent 9 months trying to get the Cupid and finally it's just clicked, ive done nothing different etc i can just do it now haha.

What are your level 2 moves? Well done :happydance:


----------



## AP

i know I know but sometimes I think, is it ever going to happen, and then, somehow, it just happens one day. its so odd!

Level 2 is not much harder than level one really, some of the moves are piss easy if you have a dance backround as there is a little bit of floor work. And a few "extended" moves and transitions in spins.


----------



## bbkf

That cladd was cancelled today anyway so I didnt miss out n I spoke to my ex and he said he will have my daughter every Thursday so ill have my first lesson next week! Yay im excited :) I can join in the conversation next week of how much pain im in and how bad I suck haha


----------



## AP

:rofl: but yeah you have a scheduled plan now!

Tonight was a quiet one, just three of us, and the instructor seemed pretty impressed tonight. She could see I was managing level 2 moves already, and was urging me on to nail my level 1 certification. I mean, omg, already :wacko: this is week 6 :haha:

I did go home feeling like I had achieved something.

I have a disgusting bruise behind my knee and thigh though. Yuck


----------



## bbkf

Youv done really well seeing as its only been 6 weeks impressed! Do you pay for the certificates what are they for just to say you can do everything in that level? Where do you guys have your poles at home? Id love to get one if I enjoy it but just dunno where the hell id put it!


----------



## ~RedLily~

We don't do levels so I don't know what I'm doing. 
Today I did a V hip hold...OUCH! and I don't know what it's called but where you hold the pole in a twisted grip and put your other hand on the floor and flip over.
I also managed I think it's called a straight edge (inverted with legs straight) and held it for quite a while :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

We don't do certificated levels either.

My pole is slap bang in the middle of my living room. You can see it when you open the front door which is *interesting* when the postman etc knock :haha:


----------



## bbkf

Ha funny! Hopefully ill have room for one when I move ee im looking forward to Thursday now but im scared everyone else will be really good if theyv had loadsa lessons n ill be wayyy behind! what do you think shel make me do on my first lesson?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I had two quite bad falls last night. One from straight edge, just fell completely off the pole, didnt hurt myself though. The other i was dismounting, slid halfway then crashed the rest, landed on my face and really bruised my cheek :'(


----------



## AP

Oh god Char! Glad it wasn't worse though if you know what I mean?

I think we do certificated levels because its a "school" as such and you can go on to be a instructor ykwim?

This week I have been concentrating on the dancing side of things while I let the bruises heal. Its a White Stripes dance that puts dear Kate Moss to shame (although a lot would really :haha:) Really enjoying that, its been soooo long since I done dance routines!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I hope your cheek heals quickly!

My shoulders are aching so much today, my instructor got me to do shoulder mount about 5 times after I first managed it :lol:
I need to start working on routines really I am going to be doing a showcase next year, I've got my song picked and a few ideas for moves but don't know how it will all go together.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Thanks RedLily and I know what you mean AP. Because I video all my pole sessions I got both falls on video, they look quite funny but bloody hurt :haha:

From this week I'm starting 2 lessons a week, mon evening and weds morning so hopefully by tomorrow morning I will feel a bit less sore haha

Is it your shoulder RedLily or your fleshy neck/collarbone bit? The fleshy bit is where shoulder mount hurts me most, it's a right bruiser for me!


----------



## AP

What do you all do about bruises? I've been using arnica cream but I'm sceptical


----------



## ~RedLily~

I just ache all over really :haha: The fleshy bit is more tender but my shoulders are aching lol. I've only got a very slight bruise actually. My left shoulder is really sore but it's not my better side so I probably did it more awkwardly. I just need to work on my shoulder muscles more I think.

I haven't been doing anything with my bruises. They don't hurt and I don't really wear clothes that show them so I haven't been too bothered.


----------



## ~RedLily~

How's everyone been getting on?

I managed to aerial invert today :)


----------



## AP

Foot utterly skint and slaughtered it's vile, after loads of climbing!
Callus is blooming sore, looks like protection for me this week ouch

My pole class is off this week but I have lots of others to choose from if I insist

Last class, I was put in with the newbies but she realised it was too basic for me now so put me in another group . And I'm like :happydance: check me ooooout


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've hit a wall, i need more arm strength for the moves i'm moving on to :(


----------



## bbkf

Iv got my first class on Thursday (couldn't go last week) im excited! :)


----------



## AP

I really need to get over the fact I might not manage a session this week. Maybe I should just stay home. :(

Name change :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I saw the name and wondered what it was :haha: Did you get the name from the pole'r bear blog?

I would hate missing a week but then I haven't got a pole at home. 
Well done for being put in the other group :happydance:


----------



## AP

~RedLily~ said:


> I saw the name and wondered what it was :haha: Did you get the name from the pole'r bear blog?

No idea, my mate used the term once, probably was from there :rofl:


----------



## AP

Right ladies, help!

Sitting on the pole, any tips? By god its sore :rofl:

This is not me, but it is everything I have learnt, or in the middle of learning. All these moves are the ones I need to learn for my certification
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVFuqpaQmGs


----------



## My_First

So I took about 6 months worth of classes about 7 years ago and loved it. Couldn't do it now as I am a bit weighty, but will post some old pictures later. I have some tips. I loved the inverted v ( or is it vampire). My top tips. Thighs for grip. Once I mastered that the rest was technique and some balls! Thighs for climbing too. Also try and get yourself some proper trashy pole dancing shoes, the heel of them can sometimes help getting up the pole.

I have a DVD here still, and two pairs (no three) of shoes size seven if anyone was interested in them.

When I have been drinking I can often be seen trying (and failing) to mount lamp posts!


----------



## AP

:rofl: omfg hahahahahahaha! 

My class was cancelled thanks to the bar having a meeting there instead. So I went to one miles away (dedication for ya) and it was a diff instructor. Completely different, but great! She pointed out everything I was doing wrong and tiny tips to fix it. I am chuffed and bruised all over again. Gave me a kick up the bum.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm taking Kyla to class with me today (is only me and my instructor today) she's taking her 6yo too so i expect the kiddies will end up with new tricks as well as me!


----------



## AP

:rofl: great fun! I know my instructor is fairly cool about that when its rehersals!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Will probably end up a whole lesson of stuff like this :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1509.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bbkf

I had my first class the other day was soo fun im so achey tho!!! Ha


----------



## AP

Yeeeeyyyy!!
I don't feel like I've achieved anything now unless I ache :haha:


----------



## bbkf

Ha you can its good for your WHOLE body usually when I work out I just get achey arms or legs buts its literally everything aching ha. There were only 3 other girls in the class but they were alot more advanced than me so gotta catch up I could climb at least half way up wich I was pretty impressed with ha :p


----------



## AP

I find myself quite surprised, i remember watching a dance when i started thinking it would take me years but im in the middle of learning it now!


----------



## bbkf

Ah good hopefully it wont take me long to catch up a bit!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Finally got my extended butterfly :happydance: I've been trying for so long to get this, my arms were just never strong enough. I'm so chuffed!


Spoiler


Also, my class was just me and 2 other girls, one has quit and one is moving back up north on saturday so I'm now getting 1-1 lessons until someone else joins :D


----------



## bbkf

That looks awesome char and so good your getting 1 to 1 lessons youl learn even faster! 

I had pole on Thursday and the first thing I did just climbing the pole I pulled a muscle in my stomach! I could hardly do anything for the rest of the lesson because it hurt when I pukled up but... I was kicking up to invert and my foot was actually touching the pole! I felt like I could have got upside down but I was holding back cos I was in pain. Hopefully ill be upside down next week on my 3rd lesson!


----------



## AP

Wow bbfk that's a lot in 2 lessons! Have you done this before? People can take months to invert. I can't after 3 months. I've only done it once, haven't managed again!

I've had a good week too even though pole was cancelled again. My spins are waaaay better. I've nailed my first routine so I'm moving onto another.


----------



## bbkf

No iv never done it before but in the first lesson I was just practising kick ups but they were pathetic! Then I switched sides and found it so much easier so I could kick up n get my foot to touch the pole but I dont no what im doing when I get up there ha! But I couldn't do anything properly cos my muscle was killing ill be pretty excited if I can get upside down next week! Mayb iv found something im actually good at ha :p


----------



## Char&Bump-x

AtomicPink said:


> Wow bbfk that's a lot in 2 lessons! Have you done this before? People can take months to invert. I can't after 3 months. I've only done it once, haven't managed again!
> 
> I've had a good week too even though pole was cancelled again. My spins are waaaay better. I've nailed my first routine so I'm moving onto another.

It must vary a LOT between different teachers. If I'd spent months working up to invert I probably would have got bored and quit :haha: I hate spins and did an invert on my first lesson!


----------



## bbkf

Yeah I suppose it depends on the person aswel thers 3 other girls that all started in July and 2 of them are really advanced but the other girl hasnt inverted yet. 
I did some spins and stuff on Thursday I dont mind them but not as fun as actually getting on the pole! :p


----------



## AP

I think I actually prefer spins but it's the dizziness that gets me :rofl: fail!!!

How do you lot begin your inverts? Are there different ways?


----------



## bbkf

We just stand hold on with both hand then kick up the outside leg first then hook on with the inside leg if that makes sense I have seen people do it where they pull themselves up really slowly instead of kicking up but they must be strong ha I need the momentum to get up ther! 
Do you guys do like flexibility stuff? We do like intense stretching but my flexibility is sooo crap I really need to work on it!


----------



## bbkf

I dunno how to post a link but if you put pole dancing invert into YouTube the first video shows the correct and incorrect way to invert but we do it the incorrect way apparently ha


----------



## AP

Just had a look and yes, that's how we are supposed to do it, crunch then kick up. I remember a girl did the improper way and the instructor was having none of it! Maybe that's why I struggle, cause it's hard :(

Is anyone coming up to the Scottish pole convention next year?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Where/when is it AP? I'd love to go!

I kick up to invert, never been taught any other way

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuYSt_xIwvc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bbkf

Yeah thats how we do it char it definitely looks harder the other way tho!


----------



## AP

It's in April, the early bird tickets are cheaper just now. Looks awesome. I'll try invite ya on fb x

Eta: I think it worked :rofl: if you email Anne you could discuss accommodation. It mentions £10 a night but I don't know what or where.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I kick up to invert as well, I'm working on the proper way but haven't got the strength yet.

Ah I would love to go to a pole convention, shame it's so far. I'm going to the UKPPC next month though :)

I finally managed the wrist sit feed through (to leg hangs) last Monday and then did it one handed. I've been working on it for a few weeks and it finally clicked.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Cheers AP, got the invite!

If i was further north id be there in a shot but im right down in the south west so as far away as possible :haha: Gonna have a look into it though!


----------



## AP

Get a wee cheap choo choo or a plane :rofl: A weekend holiday poling! C'moooonnnn :rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

8 hour train journey, 4 changes, £180 each way. Don't think i'm gonna make it :( :haha:


----------



## AP

ouch :rofl:


----------



## AP

Oh man
I went to another class last night more aimed at the beginners, I managed to invert a few times, perhaps more like you guys as it wasn't my normal instructor (she prob would have told me to behave :rofl:) but my back aches for it now :( I think I pulled something and after trying so hard at pole sits I am now John Wayne. Ouch!!!


----------



## bbkf

Oh dear but no pain no gain ;) its good you inverted tho! Hopefully I will on Thursday :) gunna stretch at home as well so I don't pull anything this time! Any tips on getting more flexible? Im really not anymore I can just about touch my toes ha


----------



## ~RedLily~

Just keep doing your stretches everyday and it will come :)

I am really happy with how I did today, we did a combo and I managed it all (not well but I hadn't done any of the moves before :lol:) It was inverting split grip into butterfly (not inverting and then going into split grip) to flatline to superman. I'm not looking forward to tomorrow because my arms are so sore already :lol:


----------



## AP

Wooooooo! Well done RedLily!

I'm going back today. My back still kinda hurts from Monday night. Ouch. 
And its the usual instructor. Shes tough :rofl:

I think I am having issues with having different poles though. Class has a chrome 50mm but I have a 45mm titanium gold. So different sizes and grips :/ I can grip with my legs better on the 50mm but the 45mm....ouch :/


----------



## bbkf

My class is cancelled tonight :(


----------



## AP

I am half waiting for mines to be too - its been cancelled for the last 3 fecking weeks :grr:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Thanks AP. I pretty much belly flopped onto the mat to finish but I still managed to get into the moves so that's something :haha: My legs are really bruised already from superman.

I prefer 45mm otherwise 40mm if I have to but I always avoid 50mm.


----------



## AP

I'm such a loser, spun a lot tonight and got home and chucked up.
Baaaaaaaad motion sickness


----------



## Jaysmummy

I'm so excited!!!

Book in to start classes at a new centre on the 3rd December!! Never done it before but I can't wait!


----------



## AP

Yeeeeey!

You will love it if you just remember - starting out it seems hard, but try. You'll hurt, it might put you off, but that's the magic happening! I bought my pole after one lesson :rofl:


----------



## Jaysmummy

AtomicPink said:


> Yeeeeey!
> 
> You will love it if you just remember - starting out it seems hard, but try. You'll hurt, it might put you off, but that's the magic happening! I bought my pole after one lesson :rofl:

I'm really looking forward to it. Hoping it will tone me up a bit too :thumbup:

We have a male teacher :winkwink:


----------



## AP

Oooooohhhhhh! That's different!


----------



## ~RedLily~

You definitely get toned. I've been doing it for 3 months and I am a lot stronger and more toned now.

I learnt bow and arrow today


----------



## bbkf

I was in pain everywhere after my first lesson! It good pain tho :p iv got pole tomorrow its only my 3rd lesson but I really wanna get upside down! Send me good inverting vibes! :p


----------



## AP

I've actually done my back in from inverting the wrong way. 
I'm going back to being good :rofl:

I'm looking forward to my class tomorrow cause I've had my pole stored away all week, not like me!but I needed recovery time too so probs a good thing.

I ordered our pole school uniform, I'm proper loyal, me!

What are everyone's classes like? I know they can vary. Some are more strength and reps, others are more dance.


----------



## ~RedLily~

My class is mostly about learning the spins and tricks really, but they do routine classes and other things like aerial hoop, stretch, trx etc I just don't go to those. It's pretty laid back though so in our practise time if we wanted to work on our strength for example we would be given certain things to learn. I'm going to be working more on my flexibility from now on so expect lots of posts about me aching :haha:

bbkf I hope you manage to invert soon :) I think it was my 4th lesson I first did it


----------



## AP

That's quite like ours RedLily. We have nights were we crack on with strength building and and she's tough-if we have "monkey feet" as she puts it she makes the whole class do push ups. :shock: :cry: :rofl:

I like the dance routines but I prefer to work on them more at home and crack on better in class. I get a bit shy about it until I know it well :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Omg that's pretty tough :haha: I would go to the routine classes but they aren't at a convenient time for me. I've mentioned it quite a few times though and I think she's thinking about doing a routine class when I can come :D


----------



## AP

It's great how they can be so flexible really. I never know what I'm walking into it!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My class is just about tricks. BUT at the moment i'm doing 1-1 classes so that's totally my own choice, i don't like the dance/routine side, i feel stupid doing it in front of someone :haha:


----------



## AP

I had a half rubbish night last night :( I done a certain move and it just hurt my back all over again :(


----------



## bbkf

I had my class but didnt invert! Its weird last time I wad getting up easy n my foot was touching the pole but this time I couldn't do it I did have a week off tho so never mind!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Oh no I hope your back is better soon.

I have lessons where I will do things really well and then the next lesson I can't do it at all.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Me too, wednesday i had a great lesson but yesterday was a nightmare and I couldn't do anything i wanted to!

Do any of you use instagram for pole pics? I've joined as polingchar :)


----------



## bbkf

Have you guys done one called a pretzel think that's one of the names for it? We were doing that last time :p


----------



## AP

Char&Bump-x said:


> Me too, wednesday i had a great lesson but yesterday was a nightmare and I couldn't do anything i wanted to!
> 
> Do any of you use instagram for pole pics? I've joined as polingchar :)

I haven't really taken many pics :cry: in fact there was agirl taking pics last week for a project, I think she caught me climbing and my neon pink hair shone on the roof, would have made a hilarious snap!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

You should! Its great for motivation, seeing your progress! I video all my moves and screenshot if/when i get them :haha:


----------



## bbkf

Just got myself some nice gloves for pole as I have the sweatiest hands ever! Do you guys that record have proper cameras? I only have my phone but it would be good to film and watch back to improve when I can actually do moves ha :p


----------



## AP

I use an iphone for recording :haha: I do have a bridge camera but its such a faff. 

I love my gloves, I only use them on days where they hurt, it really helps me get some more practice in. Haven't used them in class. Wouldn't dare :muaha: she'd kill me, she's not a fan of chalk I dont think! But i couldnt live without that!!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I record with my ipod. I don't use gloves but i use a helllll of a lot of chalk lol


----------



## bbkf

Iv never tried the chalk some girls in my class use vodka?! My instructor wears gloves sometimes so she wont mind. I got mighty grip ones on ebay they do hot pink :p


----------



## AP

That's the ones I have

(Obvs :rofl:)

I can see why vodka would help, I use surgical spirit to clean my pole and it's got a fair grip after!

I know people swear by shaving foam too , never tried it though!


----------



## AP

Oooh I just tried deep heat on my dodgy back. Hmmm maybe I'll survive after all :rofl:


----------



## bbkf

Ha those gloves are cute I just got black but there quite tight do they stretch at all after youv worn them loads? If not I might be temped to get the pink ones as well but bigger :p


----------



## AP

I think they feel tight but i think thats the idea really?


----------



## bbkf

Yeah I did measure my hand and went by what they said on the website anyway. On Thursday she said shes gunna help us with getting the splits eek iv been stretching everyday at home but im still nowhere near the splits! Really need to get more flexible


----------



## AP

I was thinking about a yoga class, maybe that would help?


----------



## ~RedLily~

I am so far off being able to do the splits but I'm working on it.

I use dry hands grip but I think once I've finished the bottle I'll try something else because I really struggle with grip especially on my legs.


----------



## bbkf

There's another pole fitness place near my mum and I really wanna go there they do so many different classes. They do normal pole, then pole dancing wich is more dancing than tricks they also do flexibility classes and classes just for splits! I sooo wanna go but its quite far away. Im moving there after xmas so im definitely gunna go there and do like 1 pole class a week and 1 flexibility class :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I am sooo chuffed with myself, i got my straight edge :happydance: 

Its a crappy pic and im still wobbly at it but I DID IT. I never manage any arm moves!


----------



## AP

:happydance: how perfect is THAT!!!!!!

Im covered in deep heat in the hope I survive tonight. I am looking forward to getting my pole "uniform" too :haha: how sad am I!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

:D Thank you! Ive got another class tomorrow, gonna work on it for the whole hour haha

What does your uniform consist of? Hope you're not in too much pain!


----------



## AP

:rofl: nothing dodgy, just branded with the "school" name 

I think its a trapped nerve tbh, it gets better with time but knowing me it'll go bad after tonight


----------



## ~RedLily~

AP have you tried having a massage, everyone at my class swears by them? I'm having one tomorrow because my back and shoulders have been aching a bit.

Well done Char, that looks brilliant!! :) I can never get a picture when I do straight edge because the most I've ever held it is about 5 seconds, normally only about 2 :haha:

I've been doing superman in a combo and omg it hurts! lol


----------



## AP

I think I might have to head down that route RedLily! It is GUTTING!!!!

Off to get my gear on and head down!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My straight edge only lasts a few seconds too atm, luckily my teacher video'd me and we screenshotted it haha. I looove superman combos! My fave is star or cupid - butterfly - flatline scorpio - superman!


----------



## bbkf

Grr my class got cancelled again and only 30mins before it started! That look awsome char! :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ah that's disappointing bbkf!

I do butterfly-flatline-superman. I feel like my leg is ripping getting into superman, I don't know if I'm doing it wrong or if it just takes time to get used to it. Doing it every lesson, the bruise on my leg is getting bigger and bigger :lol:


----------



## AP

30 mins oh man I'd be pissed!

I took it easy today and I think I done the right thing. I didn't have much success but least I can say I went :rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

~RedLily~ said:


> Ah that's disappointing bbkf!
> 
> I do butterfly-flatline-superman. I feel like my leg is ripping getting into superman, I don't know if I'm doing it wrong or if it just takes time to get used to it. Doing it every lesson, the bruise on my leg is getting bigger and bigger :lol:

Superman bruised me for a long time, it still hurts now, probably about 8 months after i first learned it but it doesn't bruise anymore thank god!


----------



## special_kala

Ooo can i join :)

Finally got my pole at home


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hi Kala! How are you getting on with pole?


----------



## AP

special_kala said:


> Ooo can i join :)
> 
> Finally got my pole at home

You're late :rofl: we've been waiting for ya :rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm loving my improvement in the last week or so!!


----------



## special_kala

The climb/sit is killing me!

I just cant seem to do it :(


----------



## bbkf

Me doing a carosel pretzel type thingy ha used my new gloves today they were great make climbing alot easier!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2886280824756.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ~RedLily~

That looks brilliant Char!
I've not seen that before bbkf. Looking good :)
:hi: Kala, just keep practicing and it will come. How is your grip? Those are two things that grip is really important.

I've been working on cardio and stretching this week., my poor legs are not coping too well :lol: I will get the splits!!! I really want to get flexible enough to do ballerina and cocoon.
I did a move that we call peter pan but when I looked it up peter pan was another move?! Anyway it's extended butterfly and then bring your foot to your other knee, lean forward and hold you bottom hand out in front of you. I must start taking pictures, I haven't for a couple of months now.


----------



## AP

I think I'm broken :rofl: tough night!


----------



## special_kala

I can support my body weight fine with my hands, can do carousel one handed really easily but i just cant grip with my things.


----------



## AP

I think it takes time kala. Also I can grip better with my thighs on a 50mm rather than my 45mm pole so I really struggle at home just now. Also my instructor has no qualms about telling us to "pull the pole to your fanny" :haha: but I get her point! I have proper thigh burn last night :rofl: I inverted but refused to let go with my hands because I was pretty much staring at concrete. Instructors telling me to for it. Naaaaa!!! :rofl:


----------



## special_kala

I think my home one is a 50mm and class ones 40mm. Feel the burn more on my one, can barely squeeze against the class one :haha:


----------



## AP

Sounds like you will handle your own one quicker then but eventually you'll gain the strength that way for the 40mm x


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't have brilliant grip on my thighs so use a ridiculous amount of dry hands :lol: 
I always try and use a 45mm pole. I still insist on using a crash mat with anything more than a spin. It has made me a bit lazy though because when I'm finished with a move I just let go and drop instead of climbing down :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've got a 50 at home and use a 50 or 45 at class. I prefer 45 for hands and 50 for legs. I do usually use the 50 though because i do a lot more leg grip moves than hands! 

I've some awful callouses (god knows how to spell that haha) on my hands at the moment from working on this straight edge move so much!


----------



## ~RedLily~

UKPPC tomorrow!! :happydance: I'm so excited :)


----------



## AP

Finally it's all clicked, I was struggling with inverting so I walked in and asked about nailing it (i only manage once in a blue moon and i cant "cheat" lol :rofl:)

She said "right, go try now, see where we are going wrong"

And I just inverted. Again, and again. WTF? :rofl: ah the magic of pole! Feel like I can move on from all my spins and work on other stuff now, like a door has really opened!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

SO BLOODY CHUFFED!!!

I've dreamed of getting this move all year :happydance:


----------



## AP

Yes yes yes yes!! :happydance:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

So pleased with myself! That pic is from my 3rd try at it too, its a bit sloppy but I think it looks ok! :D

Well done on the inverting, it definitely is a door opened. I love being upside down! haha


----------



## ~RedLily~

YAY well done both of you!! :)

I managed to get a couple of pics the other day. I really should take more because it's only from seeing the bow and arrow photo that I realised my arms and back aren't right.
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-02 14.25.18.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









2013-12-02 14.40.44.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Still good though! Well done :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

I got Aysha to straight edge in forearm grip today :):) Last time I tried it I must have not been strong enough because I found it really difficult but today it was easy.


----------



## bbkf

My class was cancelled AGAIN! getting annoyed but the only other place is a 30min train journey away


----------



## AP

Is it awkward going by train? I'd say have a go, you might find it's a good enough class and worth the journey. I done this once and it was good to get someone different, it was almost an hour bus journey.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My class is a 25-30 min bus ride then 10 minute walk away, don't care though cos i love it haha


----------



## AP

I'm just recovering from the horrific hangover from our pole christmas show. I didn't perform but it was awesome seeing others part of the dance school who attend on different days from me. Some of the stuff was out of this world. We had Cuban and belly dancers too!
Of course I was pissed at the end and some of us were trying stupid stuff on the poles :rofl: 

That's our classes over til the new year, booo :(


----------



## ~RedLily~

:haha: That sounds great AP (not the hangover).

I missed my pole Christmas party :(

My classes don't really stop over Christmas, we will have a big joint class on the 23rd and then I think it will just be Christmas eve/day, boxing day, new years eve and day it's closed.

I've run out of my dry hands grip and I didn't realise how much I relied on it, i really struggled last week and hardly inverted at all.


----------



## AP

Snap! I was hopeless without dry hands last night and ordered more tonight as I have about 1 nights worth left! :rofl:

I have new pole bruises. Normally I know what moves done them. This times :shrug: too pissed to know :rofl:


----------



## AP

Well this is a bit shit...

The bar/resturaunt we pole at is on fire right now :cry:


----------



## bbkf

Whattttt whats going on?


----------



## ~RedLily~

Oh no!!


----------



## AP

No idea :( it seems to be on the top floor of all places (that's ours) and the bloody poles are in there :shock:

People are safe though, which is obviously the main thing but :(


----------



## AP

Who is doing this? If not - get your pole class/school involved! 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1420500558178321/?previousaction=join&source=1


----------



## Char&Bump-x

How is everyone getting on? I went back for my first lesson in 5 weeks on wednesday and was so weak and couldn't do anything, even the straight edge i'd just managed to get just before christmas. 

Went last night and held the straight edge for 10 secs, did ayesha - straight edge - ayesha, lunchbox, poisson and straight edge - brass monkey!! SO CHUFFED :happydance:


Spoiler


----------



## AP

I was so crap first class back :rofl:

I seem to have improved a bit though this week although I have used way too much grip that my hands are now covered in plasters. Its disgusting :haha: I'm working towards inverted crucifix slowly but surely, and my instructor kept commenting on the good things I was doing when i thought they were crap, must be getting somewhere though.

Loving your pics Char, you are doing amazing!!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Thank you :) I'm so proud of myself :D 

Inverted crucifix killed my thighs when i was learning it, how you finding bruising etc?

I use so much grip chalk my hands are permanently white with loads of callouses. Rank! :haha:


----------



## AP

Bruised like a bitch when i first done it with the help of the instructor. I honestly am too scared, im not ready yet. I keep practicing with my legs and leaning back, easy does it :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Those pics are brilliant Char. Before Christmas I had got Aysha and was managing no problem but I seem to have lost it having a couple of weeks off.

This is what I'm working on atm, still need bring it down lower so I'm horizontal before dropping and then I need to get the strength to pull it back up to the top.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq-TltkHoWs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Char&Bump-x

You must have some balls, that move terrifies me haha


----------



## ~RedLily~

:haha: I started learning it after bow and arrow and it hasn't been too bad (my shoulders would disagree :lol:) I can't wait until I can do it properly.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Can I join in? I was going to pole for 5 weeks but everytime we went there'd be somebody different teaching. I wasn't to comfortable with that as my confidence is so low and I hate my body. I hated there being so many people watching me. Apart from feeling that way I did enjoy it. The first lesson I couldn't really hold myself on the pole but the second one I really Could, I learnt alot and really want to start going again. But I think first I want to loose a few pound and hopefully feel more confidant. X


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hiya :wave: 

I know you say your confidence is low BUT pole is a great way to build it!
I'm packing a few extra pounds than I'd like and used to really hate anyone seeing my belly but now, when I'm hanging upside down and my top slips and my belly pops out I still shout 'I got the move! Someone take a picture!' :haha:

When you realise that the body you aren't 100% happy about can do all these amazing tricks and spins, it really helps boost your confidence. I say go back! :D


----------



## AP

My confidence is SHIT of now :(But whenever I hit pole now I feel way better, and my instructor makes me feel a bit more confident


----------



## missk1989

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in. Im going to my first class tonight and am bricking it! Wish me luck!


----------



## AP

Yeyyyy have fun


----------



## ~RedLily~

:hi: hope you have fun! :)

I might be entering a comp in May!! Need to talk to my instructor though because she said I am good enough but I want to be sure she thinks I actually have a shot at winning.


----------



## missk1989

I loved it! Although i turned up to the wrong class:blush: Turns out my class begins in a few weeks but she did me a lesson anyway. I am in pain!


----------



## AP

Have I gone mad? I'm selling my titanium gold 45mm for a chrome 50mm. I just cannot get on with a 45mm and its putting me off so so much. I went to class on a 50mm last night and i was way better than home. I'll never need to learn on a 45mm so :shrug: I know some comps use them but we don't


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I prefer 50mm to 45mm, I don't think you're mad at all.

I pulled a muscle in my back last friday, almost died of pain at my lesson on wednesday and i'm still going back tonight, dedicated!! :haha:


----------



## AP

i think I know why I am so concerned, i think the americans are big on their thinner poles for competitions and thats just not why I pole. They use 45mm and even thinner for those kinda things. I wrap my legs round the 45mm and I cant squeeze them even enough to grip for long, so theres no way I can go handsfree without crashing to the floor :(

Last night was great, I was quite chuffed with myself and found a tiny lil more confidence. 

Be careful Char, its awful when you do that isnt it?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I find 45mm better for hand grip but it's a b***h for legs, 50mm is definitely better for your thighs haha. 

I'll be careful, its not as bad today :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I've put off trying Yogini for ages because everyone I've seen doing it makes it look so difficult and painful, did it today first time :) Tried on the other side and it hurt my neck though. Learned drama drop as well.


----------



## AP

Oh ya peach-what a difference the 50mm makes for me. I feel brave again. The 45mm was defo setting me back.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Bumping this :) How is everyone? What new moves have you all learned?
I've got my showcase in 2 weeks!! I'm so nervous but excited. I'm injured atm so as soon as the show is over I have to take time off to recover :(


----------



## AP

Woooooow showcase :shock: I'd be cacking it!

I'm okay.... Was at the edinburgh pole and fitness convention 2 weeks ago. It was SO much fun. I actually barely hit any poles-concentrating on dance, like salsa, belly dancing, then hula hooping, burlesque and kick boxing.
Heck it was good. At night we watched the Pole2Pole competition and that was amazing. I have met so many friends who gave me a kick up the arse.

I've hurt my coccyx from cross leg/ankle release. It's quite off putting :(

Are you gonna manage the showcase with your injury?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hope your injury doesnt effect your performance too much!

I'm doing really well at the moment, lots of new moves now my arm strength is improving :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

That sounds like so much fun AP. My studio is hosting a pole2pole comp the day after my showcase and I soo wanted to enter but just don't feel prepared enough because I wouldn't be able to use the same routine as showcase.

Ouch that sounds sore.

Yeah I'm hoping it will be ok. I'm having to have lots of massages and can't rehearse as much as I would like but the night should be easier as I'll only be doing it the once rather than several times like in practice. 

Get some pictures posted of your new moves :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Some of my new moves:


Spoiler


If anybody is on instagram i'm polingchar :)


----------



## AP

That first pic is sooo pretty!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Those pics look amazing!

It's my showcase tonight!!


----------



## AP

OMG good luck hun!! Will we get some video evidence?

Im black and blue :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Thank you! If anyone wants to add me on fb you can pm me, I'll have videos on there :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Well I'm home and knackered lol. It went really well except I messed my routine up but everyone said it wasn't noticeable and it was really good. I'm disappointed because it means some of what I wanted in it got missed but it was still good. I should hopefully get the video of my friend tomorrow and put it on fb. Oh and there was over 300 people there so I am very glad I didn't fall over which very nearly happened...twice :haha:


----------



## AP

Wow you brave lass! Sometimes I feel I'll never get to that point!!

I know this sounds really basic, but any kind of crunches for me is difficult, for example, I can't really get out of a crossed ankle release layback. What can I do to change that?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Try doing crunches on the floor? Even a few a day will work you up to it!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

OH. MY. GODS.

I never knew this thread existed! 

I'm freaking out. I've been wanting to learn to pole dance for YEARS. I wad just telling DH the other night that I wanted to get a pole LOL.

Does anyone have a pole in their home? What pole is it? How much was it? Can I have one in an apartment?


----------



## AP

Xpoles are well known and trusted. They can be installed and taken down in minutes with no damage. 

Static poles are cheaper,(xpole sport) but don't have a spin mode. Spin mode poles are a bit more pricy (xpole Xpert). I believe where you live spinning poles are more popular. 

Do you have any classes nearby? It's important you understand safety :) it would give you a chance to work out what thickness of pole you need, what coating you'll feel is best.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

AtomicPink said:


> Xpoles are well known and trusted. They can be installed and taken down in minutes with no damage.
> 
> Static poles are cheaper,(xpole sport) but don't have a spin mode. Spin mode poles are a bit more pricy (xpole Xpert). I believe where you live spinning poles are more popular.
> 
> Do you have any classes nearby? It's important you understand safety :) it would give you a chance to work out what thickness of pole you need, what coating you'll feel is best.

 Thank you! And YES, I am in the process of looking for classes :D :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

My house is too small for a pole :(
If you get a pole be sure to get it from a reputable distributor, you'll find a lot of fakes about that can be very dangerous.

I was working on Titanic on Monday, I couldn't quite let go but think I will next time I'm in. My legs are soo bruised from it :lol:
I've got my elbow grip aysha so going to start cup grip and hopefully learn aysha pop out.


----------



## AP

Its been over a YEEEEEAR!!!

Where are all you girls at?

I left the first school i was at when I started this thread. It was the best move I ever made because I grew in confidence and lost weight and just adore the new place! I've even performed at two shows now, and another next month :shock:

The levels are strict but it means you're always ready for new moves.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm still here :) 2.5 years in now!

I've been following you on instagram/fb, LOVING your progress :happydance:

I've had a couple of months off and only just gone back so struggling with a few harder moves but I got my handspring finally after 2 years of thinking I'd never be able to :D

My latest 'proud of myself' move!


----------



## AP

Oh Char you are the only one I know that's still going!!!

I do want to start training my handspring but I dunno where to start :/ I found Ayesha and straight edge in split grip very easy and it took me minutes to nail so will that help?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

No idea to be honest! I can only do it from twisted grip, as you can see in the pic above it's my go-to grip haha. It's taken me a long time to get the hang of it, but it's more core strength that I struggle with than anything else!


----------



## AP

I think not using twisted grip will go against me come the time I get serious about handsprings!i dunno!

I have decided I am going to Pole Expo in Vegas next year. Oh my god. :shock:


----------

